
Study Notes for Certified Kubernetes Application Developer – Part 1 - emforce
https://medium.com/@elliot_f/my-notes-for-certified-kubernetes-application-developer-part-1-core-concepts-d1bab7bc2446
======
HiFaraz
Thanks for this!

